# A piece of my heart



## it hurts so bad (Apr 24, 2013)

I sit and try to pen put the words, words that i want your heart to hear.
They say memories last a lifetime, but i only wanted you, even for just a day more.
In life i loved you with all my heart and in death i loved you still.
I asked myself if this pain will fade, your loss was hard to bear.
Especially thinking how it was not whole.

You are my first pup, my dream come true and you will always be. 
I still remember the first day we met, I had to pick you up at an airport 5 hours away from my home, 
i was so anxious and excited, a lot of thought rushed thru my mind but i know its you when my eyes met yours.
I knew you were the one, one who would always be on my side and one that i can always trust.

You never once failed me. You were smart , you mastered all the basic commands i thought.
You made me proud, you made me happy. You knew your toilet manners , never once i have to reprimand you.
You never liked the leash, but you didn't need one as you will always be my side, when i call out your name.
You would come in front of me, when i pick up the collar, i can see the grin on your face as i put it on, to you it was like an Olympic medal.
You never liked to be alone, you would whimper and get excicted when i pick up the car keys, because you know its time for an adventure round.

I finished studying overseas barely a year ago, working in a family business of plantation in Indonesia.
Its a place filled with greeneries, hills and forests. A place you loved the most.
It feel so empty now as you left too soon leaving me alone, no more the days of the gleaming eyes looking at me waiting for an adventure.
The simplest things would create and emotional trigger and it shows just how much impact you had in my life now that you're gone.

Never once were you sick until barely a week ago when i discovered brownish discharge in your pee,
i never thought it was bad as you still heartily enjoy your meal, still i dont want to take chances and took you up to the nearest vet.
You were diagnosed with a minor infection and was given jabs and medications.
Things started to look well, you looked lively and healthy, going for our routine walk with so much energy. 
Until last sunday evening, when tou lied down on the floor looking very lethargic unable to get u back on his feet no matter how much i called you.
I knew this was bad and prepared a blanket for you to lie on, stroking your head gently, hoping it was just a scare.
You puked out the meal you had heartily enjoy earlier and signs of your legs getting stiff.
I kept calling out your name, hoping that you would reply. Only for you to signal your love by giving me two loud groans before you left.

I am sorry i didnt do enough, i knew you had much more in your life. 
If i were able to rewind time, i would rather not have you so that you can live a longer life.


I am sorry that if it was too long of a read, but i just felt that i need to pen it out.
I thought it will make me feel better, but now i wonder how am i going to go through this.
This is a video i made for the tribute of my young dog, *KINO*.

In loving memory of my German Shepherd, KINO. - YouTube


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful dog.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace Kino..... What a handsome boy he was. That is a very nice tribute you made for him.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am truly very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

What a heartbreaking story, I'm so sorry you lost your best friend.
Thank you being able to share your story with us.


----------



## it hurts so bad (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks, i am glad that i can share this with people who understand it most.
It hurts and still does.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What a beautiful video for a well loved dog. I loved the poem and the comparison of putting on his collar to the Olympic medal.
I was watching the video and it made me sad thinking that one day this would await all of us. WD came over to me, put his big head on the table, reminding me that life goes on and that he was still here.
I hope you will heal and the memories of the good times prevail so you can open your heart to your new dog. I know this will happen for you.


----------



## Susie07 (Jan 26, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss, and the tears are still streaming down my face because I lost my Shelby to cancer last summer, so I know exactly what you're going through. What a wonderful tribute to KINO, who was obviously loved very much! It may not seem possible right now, but you will get through it, and the wonderful memories you have of the time you spent with your beloved KINO will bring you comfort. Our pets steal our hearts when they arrive, and take a piece with them when they leave.

Susan


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

How sad. I am sorry for your loss. He sounds like a great boy.
Sheilah


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Here is a story that is one of my favorites. It has made me feel better in the past...........I hope it can do the same for you.





 
The Hunt, The Twilight Zone


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

I know how heartbreaking it is to lose a faithful companion and I feel so, so sad for you..


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry. He was so young. What a lovely tribute.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Rest in peace Kino................gone but not forgotten.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTqp5ZDYKzY


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your loss. A beautiful tribute for Kino. A great boy. RIP Kino.


----------



## Wade (Jun 23, 2003)

So sorry for you loss. It is a pain we must endure in exchange for all the love they give. It's very hard but we'll do it all over again. I wish you comfort in your time of mourning.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Kino. Your tribute brought tears to my eyes. I understand the loss of a true companion and its pain.Its even harder when we lose them so young. Please take care of yourself,its hard because these dogs are such a big part of our lives and hearts. Run free Kino run free.


----------



## msstone (Feb 14, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss,You are in my thoughts and prayers. Peace to you in your grief. I lost my Misty. I really feel lost without her. Marty our springer is trying to find her. He knows she is not coming back, but he misses her too. Best wishes know he is in better place where there is raw hamburger on ice a plenty of balls and sticks. I know Misty is not hurting any more and now she can see. Good luck


----------

